# Rust Prevention.



## EarthWindandFire (Nov 11, 2014)

Hi guys and gals!

I just bought a new Honda HS928WA and wanted some advice on rust prevention. I have searched the forums so as not to make an additional thread. 

What methods work best for preventing rust due to salt corrosion and general wear and tear?

My guess is to just apply wax to the inside of the auger housing and all painted surfaces at the same time. 

Thanks!

*Mark*


----------



## Normex (Feb 21, 2014)

Yes for the wax and at the end of season when you get it stored, a good spray for the inside bucket and chute with Fluid Film or equivalent.


----------



## pwm (Jun 12, 2014)

I had not heard of Fluid Film before, so I Google searched it and am on their website now. I have always dropped my lawn tractor's cutting deck every fall before winter storage and tried to keep it as clean as possible.* I always believed that there must be some kind of treatment to apply to the inside surface to help prevent corrosion, and it looks like Fluid Film might be that very stuff.* I have sprayed it with WD40 and even applied a coat of Tremclad one time. This year I tried something new and I ran the tractor up on ramps after every cutting and sprayed under the deck with the garden hose. It was cleaner this season then ever before so that did do some good. I will see if Fuid Film is available here.


----------



## Normex (Feb 21, 2014)

If you have a Napa store near you they should carry it or at least order some from them. Fluid Film sells around $10.00/can and I always have 2 cans on hand. Some people use it in their chute but it disappears fast. Today I bought Silicone spray at Napa for my chute, will see if it works better and last longer with eventual snow storms.


----------



## DougFur (Oct 5, 2012)

pwm said:


> I had not heard of Fluid Film before, so I Google searched it and am on their website now. I have always dropped my lawn tractor's cutting deck every fall before winter storage and tried to keep it as clean as possible.* I always believed that there must be some kind of treatment to apply to the inside surface to help prevent corrosion, and it looks like Fluid Film might be that very stuff.* I have sprayed it with WD40 and even applied a coat of Tremclad one time. This year I tried something new and I ran the tractor up on ramps after every cutting and sprayed under the deck with the garden hose. It was cleaner this season then ever before so that did do some good. I will see if Fuid Film is available here.


Fluid film is available at Canadian Tire and Princess Auto. Pretty much every hardware store will have it. It's great stuff


----------



## SlowRider22 (Oct 17, 2013)

Make sure the blower is cleaned of any snow before storing it after the storm and mAke sure it doesn't sit in a puddle of water. If you're anal retentive about it, you can always give it a good rinse with a LowercAse.
The other folks already mentioned good rust preventive products


----------



## greatwhitebuffalo (Feb 11, 2014)

EarthWindandFire said:


> Hi guys and gals!
> 
> I just bought a new Honda HS928WA and wanted some advice on rust prevention. I have searched the forums so as not to make an additional thread.
> 
> ...


the best rust prevention is spraying the entire machine with a light coat of motor oil, but since you mentioned actually waxing the machine, doubtful you'll use oil on it.

being it's a Honda, my gut feelings are let it rust...best thing that could happen to it...but if you really want to preserve it, oil is better than paint or wax by 1000x


----------



## sciphi (May 5, 2014)

X3 on Fluid Film. I undercoat my cars with it, and have sprayed it liberally onto my old 1971 Ariens 22000 series. It does a good job of holding rust at bay, as long as it's sprayed liberally enough.


----------



## Normex (Feb 21, 2014)

I don't know greatbuffalo we are talking about rust prevention with fluid film which is a lot better environmentally and letting it rust I don't get it.
Those Honda are made in USA and are top quality albeit pricey but still American people work building them. Just my opinion


----------



## KpaxFAQ (Aug 30, 2014)

Fluid film, does an excellent job and is non-toxic to boot.


----------



## SumDumJerk (Oct 21, 2014)

Wax and keeping it clean is good....also helps to keep your machine off the concrete on a board and in the garage.


----------

